# travel in schengen with type D, single entry visa?



## thewaterbearer (Jun 15, 2011)

hey guys, quick question.

so i'm in spain on an Indian passport, and i'm studying in spain for the next year on a

" schengen, *type D*, student, *single entry*, visa".

its valid till January end by which time i'll have my spanish student card in hand.

however i want to spend a week in belgium from the 21st - 28th of december for christmas. my question is this: 

on a type D visa, am i allowed to travel within the schengen to wherever i please as long as my visa is valid? or must i only travel within spain?

also does the single entry mean that once i leave the borders of spain, i wont be allowed back in? or does it just mean that i cant leave schengen territory to go back to india?

quick help would really be appreciated, as i have to book my tickets asap. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

thewaterbearer said:


> hey guys, quick question.
> 
> so i'm in spain on an Indian passport, and i'm studying in spain for the next year on a
> 
> ...


Yes, you can visit Belgium no problems. It used to be the case that those with a longstay visa (type D) for a single Schengen state had to get a resident permit (residencia) before allowed to visit other Schengen states for 90-in-180 days, but requirement has now been dropped. So your type D is all that you need to go to Belgium (not that there will be routine passport checks, but your airline may want to have a look).

As for your visa being single entry, you can stay within Schengen but once you step outside, like UK (for which you need a separate visa), it's no longer valid and you have to get another visa to be allowed back into Spain. If you go back to India, you have to get a fresh visa for Spain.


----------



## thewaterbearer (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you so much! that was all i needed to hear. youre a lifesaver. much gratitude!


----------

